# SNES ROM unpack tool available?



## WiiUBricker (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey peeps, I want to extract text files from a EUR ROM and replace them with the text files of a USA ROM. I made this several times with DS games using DSLazy, DS_Buff etc. Is there a similar tool available for SNES ROMs?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 30, 2011)

You might be able to remove the added header (rom dumpers added a header in addition to the internal header) or do something with hirom and lorom ( http://www.romhacking.net/forum/index.php?topic=10194.0 ) but by and large everything in cartridge world prior to the DS was a large binary blob aside from quite a bit of homebrew on the GBA. You have a few games more or less mapped out and/or able to have internal "files" identified but nothing in general purpose.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah back then they didn't use filesystems and all that jazz, stuff was done manually.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jul 1, 2011)

Hm..then it's not worth the effort. Thanks though.


----------

